# Huh? ALPO deemed healthiest Dog Food in University study



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

April Fools 

sorry guys, couldn't resist


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

good one.........:wacko:


----------



## zootv (Mar 8, 2014)

here is a better one .... Farmina is now listed on chewy.com LOL


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 25, 2014)

Wow pretty sad anyone could get that angry over a joke... over dog food of all things :twitch:

Anyway, both gave me a good laugh lol!


----------



## zootv (Mar 8, 2014)

i know, movie quote comes to mind ... "lighten up, Francis"


----------



## zootv (Mar 8, 2014)

Well its good for me that we live in a free society and that allows me the freedom of not having to keep my opinions to myself ...


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

MarieLovesChis said:


> Wow pretty sad anyone could get that angry over a joke... over dog food of all things :twitch:
> 
> Anyway, both gave me a good laugh lol!



What did I miss? I don't see anyone getting angry?


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 25, 2014)

Shamrockmommy said:


> What did I miss? I don't see anyone getting angry?


Ah the comments are gone lol!

Just someone taking things way too seriously going on an unnecessary rant, telling zootv to get over him/herself because of their joke about Farmina :lol:


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow, ok! Sensitive much


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

what's there to get angry about the Farmina joke?




MarieLovesChis said:


> Ah the comments are gone lol!
> 
> Just someone taking things way too seriously going on an unnecessary rant, telling zootv to get over him/herself because of their joke about Farmina :lol:


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. Haha. That was good. I was pretty confused.


----------

